# High-Profit Recycling Manual Is Now FREE To You



## Recyclebiz_com (Mar 19, 2013)

If any members of this board would like to obtain -completely free - the latest (and probably final) version of my High-Profit Recycling Manual, please visit http://recyclebiz.com and opt-in to get your pdf version by immediate download. 

I am changing my business model after 35 years of publishing this information (now at 280 pages) to be a support and coaching role, which is entirely optional and at your discretion - no hard sale, no pressure, and no long-term commitments.

My goal has always been to expose profitable recycling, scrap, and salvage opportunities which have good profit potential for the home-based recycling entrepreneur, rather than the demanufacturing, refining and recovery model so generously shared on this board, so our work is complementary, and the manual would probably be of particular interest to this board's members.

Enjoy!

Scott Andrews


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 19, 2013)

reputation?


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Mar 19, 2013)

Anytime you are collecting information in exchange for goods or services, you are not providing anything for free. Free means without obligations, conditions, exchange of anything of value for the free item. Literally, exchanging personal information that you accumulate for whatever reason, makes this not a free item.

This is the very reason why there are consumer laws governing giveaways, raffles, contests and freebies. 

I cannot claim to know what reason you are collecting personal information in return for your e-book, I do realize that you have posted some helpful information on this forum, but in the over 5 years you have been here you have only posted 22 times, with the last post before this one being over 3 years ago. So forgive me if I question your intentions. I used to be a WAN Admin for a retail chain, and managed the electronic marketing effort. At the time we decided that as a company we would only collect transaction information related to zip code so as to not be intrusive, but even at that the information we collected, we also sold, which made the entire endeavor very lucrative!



> I edited this to make my point more clear and less abrasive



Scott


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 19, 2013)

I get a bit angry, how stupid those guys believe we are. Such a "free" offer you have to pay with personal information appears to be spam in my eyes.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 19, 2013)

Instead of criticizing or getting angry at a long time member, you could just use an anonymous email address to register and then download the file.

It looks like you put a lot of work into it Scott (Andrews). Thank you.

Dave


----------



## Marcel (Mar 19, 2013)

The public profile registration is really no big deal. If someone is on facebook giving away all his details, he should not complain about apps asking for his public profile.
Nice book worth being read, looks like a lot of work. Think I can judge that, as I make part of my living of that as well. I assume any advanced goldrefiner can find new and unknown things in that book. Lots of photos and illustrations. 
Thank you Scott! I like it very much.


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 19, 2013)

That's whyI asked for reputation. I hope you allcould read, that I tried to articulate my scepticism restrainedly. Otherwise I beg your pardon for my temperament and poor english.

Nevertheless ...I have a different understanding of the word "free".....Linux is FREE, Air is FREE, USA is....uhmm...Europe.....ok bad examples :lol:


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Mar 19, 2013)

*A good Read*Scott (Andrews). Thank you. Thomas, in Vancouver Metro.


----------



## etack (Mar 19, 2013)

Careful I get spam from this site/email address every once and a while. not sure why but its weird stuff too.

Eric


----------



## necromancer (Mar 19, 2013)

everyone should own a spam account, make new account used to sign up for "free" services or unknown services
if you get spammed you know where it is coming from, never use your true account to unknowns

i have about 30 dummy email accounts and i never use the same one twice in a row <)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 27, 2013)

Before this forum came about, Scott Andrews ran the recyclebiz.com forum and it was, back then, the best one in existence. I think you can trust Scott in whatever he is doing now.


----------



## joem (Mar 28, 2013)

Initial problems but I worked it out
ignore my email to you
thanks for the guide


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 28, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Instead of criticizing or getting angry at a long time member, you could just use an anonymous email address to register and then download the file.


I would be quick to discourage that idea. Multiple identities (and especially multiple registrations) on this board, for what ever reason, are discouraged. To that end, you can expect a change in board policy in he immediate future, and it will be *STRICTLY* enforced. 

This particular thread could easily serve as an example why that is so. While I have not seen evidence of a reader using a different identity, we have had that very thing happen on more than one occasion, whereby the culprit switches identity and defends his actions via comments posted under a second identity. That, folks, is a falsehood. We are not known for being deceptive, nor will we tolerate the actions of one who hopes to be. 

Harold


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 28, 2013)

Harold,

Good morning, sir. I understand the point you are making, however, I think what Dave was trying to say is not exactly the case here. I do not advocate people creating excessive profiles for the intent on causing any sort of mischief that would dishonor themselves on the internet.

I believe Dave was responding to solar_plasmas statement:

"I get a bit angry, how stupid those guys believe we are. Such a "free" offer you have to pay with personal information appears to be spam in my eyes"

along with the general tone of the corresponding posts, after the initial post. I think Dave was just trying to say that if people think Scott's website is trying to collect personal information (most likely for their customer database for marketing purposes), then use a "junk" email address. I have a junk email address ([email protected]). I use that email address anytime I register with a website that I feel or know will send special offers, promotions or excessive emails. I like to print coupons for various groceries on the internet. Pretty much every website I sign up for that provides coupons, will send tons of weekly emails. I don't want my personal email account getting filled with these emails, so I use my junk email address. When I have time, I go through my junk email address and check out any deals they might have sent me in the last week or so. Again, let me be clear. I have only one junk email address that I use for this purpose.

I think a lot of these new members need to cool off and stop being so "abrasive", as Scott said, especially when it comes to members whom have been here before they came around. Not everyone is up to no good. I believe a little bit of respect should be shown to members whom have been here before them and have contributed to the foundation of this forum before they even new this forum existed...it's called seniority. A little politeness is due.

Respectfully,

Steven


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 28, 2013)

Interesting thread. An initial flurry of activity. Then nothing for over a week. Now another flurry.

Harold, I'm afraid you did misunderstand my suggestion above. As srlaulis has stated, I did not suggest creating multiple identities on this forum. I only suggested using an anonymous email address to register on Recyclebiz' website if a member was concerned about what would be done with their information.

Like srlaulis, I maintain a junk email account for use just as he does. When a questionable web site requires me to provide an email address, I use it. If that email account ever gets flooded with spam, I can simply abandon the account and create a new one instead of endangering an email account I want to maintain, like my [email protected] address.

I made my post on this thread because of Scott Brown's initial attack against recyclebiz along with solar-plasma's comment about getting angry. Recyclebiz has been a member since 2008. I saw no reason for him to be criticized for offering a book he had created simply because you had to provide a name, email address, and phone number to get access to it. I have read about a third of the book and I have found a number of interesting ideas. Note that after I posted, Scott Brown edited his post:


NobleMetalWorks said:


> to make my point more clear and less abrasive


 It was originally more critical and, I felt, unnecessarily so. He could have simply used a junk email address and not criticized a long time member. That was the reason for my post and suggestion.

Dave

By the way, Welcome back GSP. I've missed your comments these past couple of weeks. :lol:


----------



## glondor (Mar 28, 2013)

Link dead.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 28, 2013)

Mike,

I just tried it and it worked for me.

Dave


----------



## kjt124 (Mar 28, 2013)

On the page with the dead link, click above where it says download page. Link on that page works.


----------



## masonwebb (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah it's not working. Anyone willing to send the pdf over email?


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 28, 2013)

> respect should be shown to members whom have been here before them and have contributed to the foundation of this forum before they even new this forum existed.



It's not respectless to ask for reputation. .. the reputation came late and after it had come, I said sorry and was "cool" again. Nevertheless I still haven't downloaded it, since I respectfully choose not to get spam to any account. Ofcourse everyone should be treated with respect, but not because of have been longer at some place, that's no art, but because he is a human. And because everyone should treat the other in a way like he would accept as a general maxim. At no point I see, I said anything, which you could not say to me in respective situation. Just to make that clear. 

But the word respect follows as well with paradigms. So it could be, we all have our own understanding of the word. At least there are three kinds of respect: Formal respect that is given by authority, - the police officer or the moderator owns that. Then there is informal respect, that someone has earned by what he is doing in subject to his social interactives set of values. To treat a beeing with respect caused by empathy is a third thing. In all three cases I was not respectless,when anything could be misunderstood as to be respectless, I have begged for pardon, because of my poor english and my temperament.

You say he is ok,then he is ok for me, too. ...but not because someone has an account somewhere. That would be like if I said to a foreigner: hey, treat me with respect, because live a longer time in germany than you.

And again, I don't want anybody to feel offended. If anybody feels offended, I beg your pardon.


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 28, 2013)

Solar,

Thank you for the eloquent breakdown of the word respect. :lol: 

Goodnight,
Steven 
:lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 29, 2013)

I see that I misinterpreted the intended message--that it was not with the idea of registering on the Gold Forum, but for downloading a specific offering. I stand corrected. 
However, please be advised that changes are coming----that multiple registrations on the gold forum are not acceptable, and won't be allowed once the message has been posted for all to read. Fine details are being resolved, otherwise it's already a go. 

A comment on readers posting their thoughts. 

If anything you may say can be offensive, such as in this thread, it might be a good idea to not post anything at all. If you feel the board is being spammed, all that should be done is to flag the post, so a moderator will take a look. We'll handle the situation appropriately. Just click that little box that contains the *! *, located in the bottom right hand corner of the post, to make the report. 

Harold


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 29, 2013)

Wisely spoken. You, Harold, and the other moderators make this board the most cultivated forum, I ever saw. Here I learn more, than to refine gold. It's a society that makes members refining themselves.


----------



## masonwebb (Mar 29, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> Wisely spoken. You, Harold, and the other moderators make this board the most cultivated forum, I ever saw. Here I learn more, than to refine gold. It's a society that makes members refining themselves.




Sorry but I laughed hard when I read that


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 30, 2013)

masonwebb said:


> solar_plasma said:
> 
> 
> > Wisely spoken. You, Harold, and the other moderators make this board the most cultivated forum, I ever saw. Here I learn more, than to refine gold. It's a society that makes members refining themselves.
> ...



That is your very right. Why did it make you laugh?


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 30, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> I see that I misinterpreted the intended message--that it was not with the idea of registering on the Gold Forum, but for downloading a specific offering. I stand corrected.
> However, please be advised that changes are coming----that multiple registrations on the gold forum are not acceptable, and won't be allowed once the message has been posted for all to read. Fine details are being resolved, otherwise it's already a go.
> 
> A comment on readers posting their thoughts.
> ...



Harold, I am glad that those changes are coming. I think and hope it will add a little more peace and harmony to the forum...not to mention the possibility of alleviating some of the strain on the moderators.


----------



## masonwebb (Mar 31, 2013)

> is your very right. Why did it make you laugh?



"Here I learn more, than to refine gold. It's a society that makes members refining themselves"

It just sounded like something I read in a self help book once lol


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 18, 2013)

masonwebb said:


> > is your very right. Why did it make you laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:lol: yes, you are right! It sounds overstated. I wanted to say, that I also got conscious on my own deficiency and learned something about respect. And since I came here to learn about refining, I saw striking parallels. Sorry for my poor english, but I'm improving it this place, too.


----------



## Esau Nisalile (Apr 19, 2013)

Sure link dead,
Please anybody with a pdf copy, I would love to have it. Can send to email address [email protected]
Regards,
Esau.


----------



## notbright (Apr 22, 2013)

links are both dead could you reup it or some one here post it maybe ?


----------

